# 1200pt doubles, SM and Eldar, help needed.



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Me and a friend are going to Warhammer World for a doubles tourney in Febuary and I need some help to come up with some lists for us. The rules are:


600pts per player, normaly compulsory choices for each player.
Each Player may take up to one Elite choice.
Each player may take up to one Fast Attack or Heavy Support choice.
All the standard deployments and missions will be used in a set order over the course of 3 games.

Here is what I'm planning for my Marines:

HQ

Captain
Bike
Relic Blade

Troops

Bike Squad
5 Bikes
Flamer
Powerfist

Bike Squad
5 Bikes
Powerfist

Fast Attack

2 MM Attack bikes

Taking SM at such a small point level is pretty much handi-capping myself but they are the only army I have that I think I know well enough to take to a touney.

My team mate hasn't given me any ideas of what he wants to do but I have come up with this list as a starting point.

HQ

Farseer
Fortune

Troops

5 Avengers
Serpent with Shuricannons

5 Avengers
Serpent with Shuricannons

10 Guardians

Heavy Support

Fire Prism

The plan is that I hang back and turbo boost around with my bikes and pick off any stragglers. My team mate will get all up in the enemies face with his grav tanks while his guardians hold our home objective. My bikes are mainly just trying to survive so that they can contest late game.

Nothing is set in stone yet so any ideas and comments you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aggy (Aug 8, 2008)

Your list seems solid enough. You should do fine.


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

From my experience bikes in low points games just arent viable. Model count is so low you tend to get massacred by cheaper point hordeish armies.


----------

